# New storage for my gear



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Thought I would fire up some pics of my collection now that its all tidied up in my new storage , It doesn't include the pressure washer, buckets, mitts etc and some tools for wheels!
































































Microfiber space but most are going for the wash



















The 3M Rotary, Sun Gun and Meg's G220 V2 DA










George










Normal Hoover and Pnuematic Air Thing


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Very tidy, neat looking cupboards, where were they from and what they made of exactly, guessing just chipboard


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

GJM said:


> Very tidy, neat looking cupboards, where were they from and what they made of exactly, guessing just chipboard


Just made up from our local interior place. Yeah mostly board. Drawers are metal and plastic and board too!


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Very smart indeed ! Plenty of space and looks tidy too.


----------



## Jamesc (Dec 15, 2007)

Great storage there! i cant wait to get my garage sorted again, the shelfs of my current storage are bowing due to the amount on it now!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Tidy . Nice collection aswell :thumb: can't wait till spring to get all mine nicely sorted .


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

impressive and very tidy mate


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Very professional. :thumb:

Fish


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks really good mate :thumb:


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Better units than we have in our kitchen


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Very nice setup. :thumb:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Gilbert (Aug 15, 2009)

Great use of space. If you don't mind me asking, how much did it set you back?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very very nice and well made by look of them is this kitchen type unit and if you don't mind what would be approx cost of something like this, i ask as i have lots of stannely units in my garage but need floor to wall storage on one area and this would tie in with what i have already, thanks derek


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Some job Adrian. Good excuse to buy more to get them stuffed full:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

very swanky looking, looks excellent !


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I like it! Very nice set up.


----------



## Stu-TDi (Nov 16, 2011)

Very nice! Looks good mate!:thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

looks great!!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Cheers guys, forgot to check back to this thread, It's getting great use already, love it!


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

looks great dude, proper ikea jobbie? looks very smart


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Lewisredfern001 said:


> looks great dude, proper ikea jobbie? looks very smart


Not even, just made at our local!


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice Collcetion:thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

That's ace!!! I want one!! Couldn't of been cheap but will be well worth it.

This would definately go in my dream garage!


----------



## kinnon (Jan 15, 2012)

very organised tidy work space liking this


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

looks very smart :thumb:


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks superb :thumb:


----------



## RAJE (Dec 3, 2010)

That is well ace!!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

That's brill :thumb:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, appreciate it! Yeah it will be very handy as I can see the garage getting a lot more use! Hope to make a big order of detailing gear and tools in April/ May so I will update this whenever


----------

